
Search a film, find out who died - googoosoundy
https://www.fallenfilmstars.com/
======
googoosoundy
I've been watching a series of Hitchcock movies lately while in quarantine,
and kept wondering who in the cast is still alive. IMDB got a little tedious,
so I decided to make a quick app out of it, where you can search a movie and
see who in the cast and crew has passed on.

~~~
actionowl
I'm not sure yet what's more interesting, the information the site intends to
provide (what actors have passed away) or accidentally coming across terrible
B movies I didn't know existed like "Aliens vs Titanic", "Christmas Twister",
and "Elf Bowling the Movie".

[https://www.fallenfilmstars.com/film/467839](https://www.fallenfilmstars.com/film/467839)

